# Problem mit Word und Norton AntiVirus auf demselben System



## DarthShader (27. März 2005)

Guten Tag,

ich habe seit längerem schon ein Problem, welches sich auf Word 2003 sowie auf Norton AntiVirus bezieht. Beides habe ich auf meinem System installiert.

Starte ich Word, so erscheint ein kleines Fenster mit dem Titel "Windows Installer" und dem Inhalt "Preparing to install...". Sofort erscheint eine Meldung mit:

"Norton AntiVirus 2005 does not support the Repair feature, please uninstall and reinstall."

Ich muss 3 mal auf OK klicken (das Fenster erscheint 2 mal wieder) bis Word endlich startet. anscheinend ruft Word irgendetwas von Norton auf, was eigentlich nicht für Norton gedacht ist.

Ich habe beide Programme schon deinstalliert und neu aufgespielt, habe von beiden auf die aktuellste Version, aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht, sie beide gleichzeitig auf dem System zu haben, ohne dass dieses komische Verhalten auftritt. Ich habe die beiden Programme auch auf meinem Notebook, und dort tritt das gleiche Problem auf.

Betriebssystem ist Windows XP Pro mit Service Pack 2.

Es scheint so, als handelt es sich um ein Problem mit diesem Windows eigenen Installer, anscheinend wird da irgendwas von Word gestartet, was dann fälschlicherweise auf Norton bezogen wird oder so ähnlich. Ich weiß einfach nicht, wie ich dieses wirklich nervige Verhalten abstellen kann und würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen.


P.S. Dassselbe passiert auch bei Excel, anscheinend bezieht es sich auf das ganze Office Paket. Die Neuinstallation (auch von Norton) brachte leider nichts.


Vielen Dank


----------



## Astra-Ben (16. April 2005)

Hallo DarthShader
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem.

Lösungsvorschlag:
Norton AntiVirus aufrufen,
Optionen 
-> Sonstiges 
-> Office Plugin aktivieren (hier das Häkchen entfernen)

Ich weiß nicht inwieweit das die Sicherheit beeinflusst aber die Fehlermeldung verschwindet.

Grüße

Astra-Ben


----------



## MCIglo (16. April 2005)

Schemiss Nrton von System, bringt eh nix. 
Nimm lieber Kaspersky (gibts nichts besseres) oder AntiVir (welches aber auch nur in Relation zum Anschaffungspreis gut ist)


----------



## Terramorta (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt das selbe Problem. Ich dachte ich könne die Fehlermeldung beheben in dem ich Norton deinstalliere. Hat natürlich nix gebracht und der Tipp mit dem Office Plugin ist natürlich super aber dazu muss ich Norton wieder installieren. Wäre ja kein Problem wenn ich die CD wieder finden würde!
Gibt es einen alternativen Weg?

Grüße Terra


----------

